# Welsh NG gala weekend...



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

on the Welshpool & Llanfair Light Railway in mid-Wales. A great weekend was had by all - prolly about 5000 or more. The weather was kind and the beer and ice-cream and chocolate cake were memorable.

The trains were pretty good too!

Here's a couple of short clips...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvjuEJ-f1QM - 'Earl', one of the two original locos from 1903.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN0Ttpj_jSw - 'Chevallier' recently re-built and on his/her first real test since that took place...sister loco to 'Superior', currently working on the Whipsnade Park Zoo railway in Bedfordshire.

...and here she is, 'Superior' in action with a good load on the approcach to the station at Whipsnade Park Zoo line...see the other two that go along with it as well - use the tags 'Superior' tac Whipsnade Park Zoo English narrow gauge live steam -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imCzkSe3yJc 
Enjoy! 

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks very much for that Tac! 

Not many trains have that kind of enduring character...you can sure tell a lot of blood, sweat and tears have gone into them over the years. 

Keith


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great videos! That Superior is a beautiful engine. English narrow gauge is a class of it's own. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a great weekend and I enjoyed it very much. I have to admit that the beer was great and then on Saturday evening being able to take some great pictures of the engines, to bad they were running late. I headed back to the Goat Hotel to have a few pints and later the volunteers showed up for dinner and drinks. Got to chat with some of them. I'm looking forward to going back soon. While I was there I visited all of The Great Little Trains of Wales.


----------

